# Milo at the vet and reminder!



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

My cat Milo went into the vet yesterday very lethgeric and weak, we came to find out it was caused by lillies he was chewing on and trying to eat. 

Nothing had crossed our minds about the plant until he went to the vet. When he was taken the vet said the reaction could start anywheres from 6-12 hours after them eating it, lillies cause kidney failure in cats. They have him on ivs and other things hoping to reverse it and hoping it was caught in time. Right now its the next day and the vet says he is a lot brighter but hasn't peed yet so there is still concerns about him. 

My reminder is lillies are poisonous to cats, and with the nicer weather places I would like to take the time and say if you have them inside oe outside be aware of what kinds if plants are safe for your animals incase they chew it or neighbor's animals. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah. Be sure to look at other plants, I think daffodils are another commons plant that is poisonous to cats.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah, we don't have those. 

As an update my mother was just at the vets, and they said they don't think he is going to make it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry, are there any last-ditch efforts you can try?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

No not that I know off he has been ivs and lots of meds sense yesterday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

did they flush Milo's stomach? can they do dialysis?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes they did dialysis im not sure a out all the details as my mother is the one texting me telling me what is going on i would assume they had already flushes his stomach

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Prayers and wishes for Milo. We had a Milo kitty that passed away a few months ago and was taken from us far too soon.

Good reminder about house plants. That goes for all animals. I keep all of my plants in my art studio, which is off-limits for all animals.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you, were hoping he is a little better today, if not were going to put him down he just looks like hes suffering. 

We got him two years ago from the SPCA. He always looks slow and dopey.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm sad to say, Milo was put down this morning before 9am he was just in to much pain and very sick, from the last time we checked on him yesterday.

Rest Easy Milo.


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

aww.. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry... perhaps your Milo and my Milo are waiting for us together at the bridge.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone and maybe they are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

